# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Let Shurik be your Russian teacher! (Operation ы - Russian Comedy)

## Lampada

(1 час 30 минут)

----------


## Lampada

Киноляпы    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSWiilFxkHw

----------


## Lampada

Operaciya "Y" ili Priklyucheniya Shurika (Engl. subtitles)

----------


## angelos

Hi everyone, 
If we asked a Russian what’s the most popular classic comedy of their кино, I bet the winner would be Операция “Ы” и другие приключения Шурика. 
Shurik is a naive and nerdy Soviet student who often gets into ludicrous situations but always finds a way out very neatly.  Here is a short dialogue thoroughly explained and broken down for Russian learners. You can also watch it with both English and Russian subs! 
Enjoy, Angelos

----------

